# 18500 Bottom Feeding Vw Device



## Xhale (12/5/14)

just seen this mentioned, and you guys all got your REO's so though you would be interested in this
18500 squonker
short story: 50 pound, 18500 battery, bottom feeder, 15w max. 8ml juice
looks well made, tiny too.
hopefully some youtubes pop up shortly

side edit: if I put in a pound sign then the forum throws a wobbly "please enter a valid message" when submitting the post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (12/5/14)

Interesting, thanks for that.

Similar idea to the rhino but not half as cool


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

still a darn cute little device


----------



## ShaneW (12/5/14)

It is... keen to see the reviews


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Not much info on the atomiser and how the coil and wick situation is... will google to see if I can find any info!


----------



## shabbar (12/5/14)

Nice find there , thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

I nearly ordered one but not sure what a cisco atomiser is or how it works... I'll sleep on it for 3 weeks and have a look again.


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

there's a french youtube here


and a not very glowing overview on ecf here
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ttom-feeding-list-vendors-6.html#post12997761

I cede to you guys on whether this is any good or not, as I have never used a bottom feeder. The price is what made me do a double take

and from memory, cisco is some carto brand, like bauway etc

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Thanks for that @Vern! You just saved me some money! Appreciate it!


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for that @Vern! You just saved me some money! Appreciate it!


I take it that means its pants?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I nearly ordered one but not sure what a cisco atomiser is or how it works... I'll sleep on it for 3 weeks and have a look again.



Cisco is a rapper who also makes the routers than run the interwebs Rob. He is a clever dude, so making an atomiser should be pretty easy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

devdev said:


> Cisco is a rapper who also makes the routers than run the interwebs Rob. He is a clever dude, so making an atomiser should be pretty easy



The routers I know... 

The part that really put me off was the weight... and the unknown atomiser system... maybe I should concentrate on my getting my Russian and RM2 coils and wicks sorted first!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

It's not a Reo nor a Rhino.......nuff said!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Thanks @Vern 
Its always so interesting when other people post things like this
Its like we have hundreds of eyes and ears open and watching all the time


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

trustfire IMR battery?

i dont think it looks bad, but it just takes one bad review to change a persons mind

awesome find nonetheless @Vern , thank you


----------



## Xhale (11/6/14)

I dont think I've saved you guys any money....because....
Two came today direct from china via dhl for me, I bought them direct from the manufacturer to mod.

Today sirs, I too am squonking.

I'll start a new thread tomorrow, but for now these are the goals
10ml bottle upgrade (it'll work...I've got a bottle, it fits..tra-la-la)
18650 (it'll work, there's enough space..tra-la-la)
sx-350 (convinced myself it'll fit..tra-la-la)
make another system for the bottle, (like the reo has a squishy pipe,it just seems more correct)
do something with the topcap to enable drippers up to around 21mm (almost completed already, cool)

Another small development..my persona, Vern, I am killing him off. So if it is ok with the mods, I'll sign up as a new user tomorrow and take it from there. You'll still know its me, squonking, like a boss

As for how it is new, kak is a good word. But that will be in tomorrow's post.

P.S. still jealous of you Reo guys.
P.P.S I cant remember who it was that posted the modded bf Igo-F tutorial on here, but I followed it, and using it now, so thank you whoever you are. (edit: dankie @Matthee )


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

We need a lot more info and pictures here Vern!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Vern said:


> I dont think I've saved you guys any money....because....
> Two came today direct from china via dhl for me, I bought them direct from the manufacturer to mod.
> 
> Today sirs, I too am squonking.
> ...



Vern we can certainly consider making an exception and changing your username. It is possible, but you generally need to donate an 18500 squonking device to certain admins. PM me if you want to go this route (the name change I mean)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------

